# Homebuilt laptop cooler



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just thought I'd share a recent creation. My laptop ran extrememly hot when gaming and playing internet video clips over the hdmi output, so I built a laptop cooler.








Pretty simple build.

3/4 inch plywood
Plexiglass
Screws
Fan salvaged from old powersupply
Wall Wart power pack
Left over weather stripping
Router to cut the tunnels.

I measured out where the intake vents for the processor/graphics card and ram chips, and routed the tunnels so the graphics card would get a bit more air than the ram chips. The fan actually forces the cool air into the intake vents so even when the exhaust fan is at full speed the air can push out through the other intake vents.

Results, 10 to 15 degrees cooler operation when gaming and playing videos over hdmi. The fan will soon be replaced with 5v model so it can be powered off the usb port, but it is kinda nice having the multivoltage power supply to control the fan speed, so I may no use the usb option, just can't make up my mind yet, I'll have to see how loud the 5v fan is.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Pretty smart idea, sure beats the $100 ones at the store. Good job!:T


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Too bad I didn't take pics of the prototype made out of styrofoam insulation and duct tape, lol. It dropped my temps by about 5 degrees so I figured the finished product would do better. And for 8 bucks invested I can't complain, got the plywood scraps from work, just had to buy the plexiglass. Hopefully my idea will help out a few others out there as I have already built 5 more for friends after they saw mine.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

that looks pretty awesome! Good job. I have been wanting one of those for a long time and can't bring myself to spend the inflated price for one. Have you been able to tell a difference in the performance since you have been using it?


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

hakunatata said:


> that looks pretty awesome! Good job. I have been wanting one of those for a long time and can't bring myself to spend the inflated price for one. Have you been able to tell a difference in the performance since you have been using it?


Wouldn't say an improvement in performance, but the temperatures are definately lower which should extend the life of the computer.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

sparky77 said:


> Wouldn't say an improvement in performance, but the temperatures are definately lower which should extend the life of the computer.


Keeping tempuratures low in electronics definatly helps to prolong the life of them.:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

It would be nice to build one entirely of 3 layers of plexiglass, clear or tinted. That would look really cool.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

mjcmt said:


> It would be nice to build one entirely of 3 layers of plexiglass, clear or tinted. That would look really cool.


For something like that, I would go to a hockey rink and get an old piece of ¾ inch, and route it slowly with a spiral cutting bit. I've used old arena glass for building car subwoofer boxes, looks pretty cool if you can get good smooth cuts.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

sparky77 said:


> For something like that, I would go to a hockey rink and get an old piece of ¾ inch, and route it slowly with a spiral cutting bit. I've used old arena glass for building car subwoofer boxes, looks pretty cool if you can get good smooth cuts.


Go for it and show us your handy work.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great idea! Don't forget to post pics.:T


----------

